# i need advise on my baby red



## RachaelE. (May 14, 2016)

Had this baby about two and a half month. Brought him home from a show, wouldnt eat pinkies like i was told he eats. Fell into the trap of ground turkey and egg. He was eating. Not comming out very often, thought he was still brumating. Then all of a sudden he started comming out daily. But stopped eating. Lost weight. Looks horrible and im terrified hes dying. Hes in a 40 breeder. I have the basking temp at 125. Humidity is 70%. He has a nice hide good substrate. I have tried to do everything right. Anyway, now that he hasnt eaten his skin is wrinkly. I can c what looks like his bones down his tail. And has his eyes closed alot while hes walking around the last two days or so. He also had a prolapse. We did the sugar water soak. It went away. Two days later it came back. Soaked again and it went away. Mdb? Dehydration? Parasites? Any ideas what ive done to this poor baby? The diet? Should he have d3 vitamin. He has the proper uvb. I read conflicting arguments on the d3. I have a golden baby i got as a rescue who had the same conditions, seperate enclosures, and he is thriving. I cant understand y my red is doing so horrible. Here r two pics i just took. Please


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (May 15, 2016)

This baby needs a vet asap!!!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 15, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> This baby needs a vet asap!!!!


Very much so.


----------

